
Employees Should Have Short-Term Guaranteed Contracts Like Pro Athletes - RobbieStats
https://unsupervisedmethods.com/employees-should-have-short-term-guaranteed-contracts-like-pro-athletes-7f4d1508e697#sdfergs
======
RobbieStats
I'd love to get feedback on this approach.

